# [PCI]pci tv y pci sat (cerrado)

## verso

Después de estar una semana peleándome para instalar Gentoo, xorg.conf, KDE y algunas otras cosas, esto parece que marcha muy bien. Ahora me propongo hacer funcionar las tarjetas PCI de TV y SAT.

Tengo una PCI TV --> wintv-1100

y una PCI SAT --> skystar-2

En Ubuntu funcionan con kaffeine sin hacer prácticamente nada.

mi lspci es este:

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 10)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI-X Root Port

00:11.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc 437A Serial ATA Controller

00:12.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc 4379 Serial ATA Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 11)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE]

02:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)

02:00.1 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [Audio Port] (rev 05)

02:00.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)

02:00.4 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [IR Port] (rev 05)

02:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 46)

02:02.0 Network controller: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 02)

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

Parece ser que me reconoce las dos pero me he cargado kaffeine y no me aparece la opción de ver la TV o el satélite.

¿Me faltará cargar algún módulo o algo?Last edited by verso on Tue Jul 15, 2008 9:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

 *verso wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Parece ser que me reconoce las dos pero me he cargado kaffeine y no me aparece la opción de ver la TV o el satélite.
> 
> ¿Me faltará cargar algún módulo o algo?

 

Poco se de tarjetas tv, pero si te puedo dar algunas orientaciones. 

En primer lugar, que lspci las reconozca no quiere decir nada, estrictamente hablando. Tan solo significa que los números asociados al dispositivo aparecen en la base de datos de lspci, y tienen una descripción asociada. Para añadir el soporte para el dispositivo en sí, necesitas tener el módulo correcto cargado. No te puedo decir qué módulos necesitas para estas dos tarjetas porque no lo se, pero es cosa de buscar un poco, habilitar los dos módulos en el kernel si no los tienes aún, y luego recompilar, instalar y cargarlos con modprobe.

En lo que toca a kaffeine, creo que necesitas el USE flag dvb, y quizás necesites también recompilar otros paquetes tras habilitar los flags dvb y v4l (de video4linux), por ejemplo, xine-lib.

----------

## verso

Bueno gracias por la respuesta, parece un poco complicado para un novatillo pero investigare esto que me dices. No obstante si alguien tiene algo más concreto sobre este tema se agradece.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola verso.

Por lo que veo ya has podido solucionar los problemitas que tenias con tu xorg.conf je je  :Smile:  .

Veamos, te explico asi por encima..

En ubuntu, se te reconoce esas tarjetas de tv por qué, en ubuntu, el kernel tiene TODOS o casi todos los modulos activados, osea, que en princpio es como si tubieras en tu maquina todo lo que ahi en el kernel... pero solo se carga lo necesario (los modulos de los componentes que tienes en tu pc), por ese motivo en ubuntu se te reconoce la tarjeta.

Pues esto tienes que hacer en gentoo, tienes que habilitar tu manualmente los modulos para esas tarjetas de television.

Lo que tienes que hacer se llama "recompilar kernel" y ahi un handbook de gentoo que lo explica estupedamente, pero bueno, te voy a hacer una breve explicación rápida.. no muy amplia pero te servirá de algo..

1. Lo primero que tienes que hacer es situarte en el enlace simbolico de tu kernel, el enlace simbolico no es nada más que un enlace a otra carpeta, en este caso, la carpeta se llama linux y apuntará a la versión de tu kernel.. vamos allá..

Vamos a entrar a la carpeta /usr/src/linux

```

cd /usr/src/linux

```

Hasta aquí bastante sencillo, pues lo que viene ahora tamb ien es bastante sencillo (cuando lo hagas un par de veces ya veras que será coser y cantar), una vez dentro de la carpeta /usr/src/linux, ejecutamos el siguiente comando para abrirnos el menú del kernel:

```

make menuconfig

```

Ahi se nos abrirá una pantallita en la terminal, con un menú en fondo azul, y como podrás observar, todo ordenado opr secciones, por ej, para tus tarjetas de tv tendrás que entrar en la seccion Sound & Video o la sección Multimedia.. no te puedo decir exáctamente.. pero bueno, de eso se trata, de buscar en la sección correspondiente el modulo para hacer funcionar esas tarjetas.. normalmente en el menuconfig del kernel no va a aparecerte la marca y el modeklo de la tarjeta, tendrás que mirar el chipset de la tarjeta que lo puedes hacer con lspci.

Que en tu caso el chipset de la tarjeta, segun los datos que nos has facilitado de lspci es:

```

Conexant CX23880

```

Ese es esl chipset en cuestion de tu tarjeta, tendrás que buscar en el kernel el modulo para ese chipset.

Una vez obtenidos el nombre del chipset, marcamos con (*) dandole a la barra espaciadora.. y una vez seleccionados todos los modulos necesarios, le das a back, y en el menu preincipal save y exit.. ahora ya tienes los cambios hechos, falta recompilar el kernel con:

```

make && make install

```

El comando make install copiará la imagen de tu nuevo kernel (kernel modificado) a la carpeta /boot/grub, fijate en el nombre que te suelta al darle el make install, y edita el fichero /boot/grub.conf o menu.lst (segun tu caso) y en la linea kernel cambialo por la nueva imagen.

Y ya está... reinicias y a funcionar.

Sé que no es una explicación muy extensa pero supongo que en algo te puede ayudar.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.

Si tienes cualquier duda/problema no dudes en postear de nuevo e intentaremos ayudarte en lo que podamos  :Smile:   :Smile:  .

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

Ya nos cuentas que tal te fué.

----------

## verso

Gracias ZaPa, la explicación es fenomenal, me pongo manos a la obra haber si puedo ver el partidito de futbol por el ordenata.

Je,je,je.... Por cierto lo del xorg lo he solucionado a medias ya que la pantalla la veo perfecta de definición y resolución pero le digo glxinfo | grep rendering y me dice que NO tengo aceleración. Así que ya tengo otro frente abierto, pero paso por paso intentaré ir solucionando cositas.

Lo dicho gracias y ya os informo de los resultados.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo...

Has podido ver la victoria de espana en el ordenador? jeje espero que si...

Bueno... sobre el tema de la aceleración gráfica.. Que gráfica tienes..? nvidia o ati? tienes los drivers bajados y modificado el nombre del driver en el xorg.conf? o estas utilizando el driver generico vesa?

Cuentanos aver que tal te fué con el tema de las tarjetas de tv.

Saludos  :Smile:  .

----------

## verso

ZaPa no hubo manera de ver la victoria de España en el PC, jejeje.... la vi por la tele.

Haber te cuento un poco lo que he intentado.

En cuanto a la aceleración grafica, tengo una ATI Radeon x300.

Cuando instalé el xorg-x11, luego instalé el x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati y tuve problemas que solucione tocando el xorg a mano añadiendo cosas de otros xorg que me enviasteis. Como te dije ahora no tengo la aceleración, pero lo veo todo bien.

¿Esto de la aceleración 3D sólo me afecta para los efectos del compiz?

Cuando tenga un poca más de tiempo, probaré a toquetear con los drivers propietarios (ati-drivers), pero eso para más tarde, ahora estoy centrado en lo de las PCI la del digital terrestre (wintv-1100) y la del satélite (skystart).

Hice lo que me pusiste de recompilar el kernel con los módulos que se parecían a CX2388, pero sigue sin aparecer en el kaffeine el iconito de TV-digital. Puse los módulos sin saber exactamente si me falta alguno por poner o no, simplemente puse los que se parecían al tipo de chipset.

He entrado en la página linuxtv y estoy intentando enterarme de que módulos tengo que cargar para mis dos tarjetas pero esto del ingles no es lo mío y no me entero de nada. Seguiré investigando.

Mi intención es poder instalar el VDR en el PC, ya que lo que a mi me gusta es esto de las parabólicas. En ubuntu lo tengo bastante controlado con kaffeine pero este programa es un poco limitado y si quiero hacer cosas más difíciles pues tengo que arrancar el dichoso windows.

Otro problemilla que tengo es el sonido, puse una pelicula con kaffeine y no se oye, carge VCL para probar (es el que uso en ubuntu y el que más me gusta) pero no arranca bién.

Jejeje......... total mil problemas pero iremos poco a poco solucionándolos.

Salud para todos.

----------

## i92guboj

Para la próxima de aconsejo abrir un hilo por problema. La gente se asusta al ver tanta cosa junta. Así a lo mejor alguien te puede ayudar con un pequeño problema sin tener que leer todos los demás.

 *verso wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Esto de la aceleración 3D sólo me afecta para los efectos del compiz?
> 
> 

 

En todo influye. Un driver mejor descarga tu cpu y hace que la tarjeta gráfica haga todo el trabajo pesado.

 *Quote:*   

> Hice lo que me pusiste de recompilar el kernel con los módulos que se parecían a CX2388, pero sigue sin aparecer en el kaffeine el iconito de TV-digital. Puse los módulos sin saber exactamente si me falta alguno por poner o no, simplemente puse los que se parecían al tipo de chipset.

 

Recuerda que necesitas el soporte en kaffeine y en xine-lib. Te recomiendo que edites tu /etc/make.conf, añadas las use flags "v4l" y "dvb" y luego hagas esto, para recompilar los paquetes que lo necesiten.

```
emerge -auDvN world
```

Sin dicho soporte activo da igual los drivers que tengas cargados.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Otro problemilla que tengo es el sonido, puse una pelicula con kaffeine y no se oye, carge VCL para probar (es el que uso en ubuntu y el que más me gusta) pero no arranca bién.
> 
> 

 

Prueba a reproducir un mp3 en línea de comandos con el comando "play". Si eso no funciona tampoco, usa alsamixer (también en línea de comandos) y asegúrate de que los volúmenes de los canales pcm y master están activos, y de que ninguno de los dos canales está muteado.

----------

## verso

Gracias por la contestación i92guboj. Tendré en cuenta esto que me dices de abrir un hilo por tema. Prefiero que este hilo se centre únicamente en las tarjetas PCI que es lo que me interesa ahora, y ya abriré otros posts con los demás problemas.

Voy a probar todo esto y te cuento.

----------

## verso

Haber si lo he hecho bien, porque esto no me chuta.

He añadido en la variable USE de make.conf lo que me ha dicho i92guboj, voy a pegar mi USE para ver si está bien:

USE="mmx sse sse2 hal kde qt3 qt4 arts dvb dvd alsa cdr v4l "

le he dado a:

```
 emerge -auDvN world
```

y me sale el dichoso error de coreutils:

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/mktemp (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (is blocking sys-apps/mktemp-1.5)

Total: 112 packages (39 upgrades, 20 new, 1 in new slot, 52 reinstalls, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 135,846 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

Esta claro que además el kaffeine sigue igual, sin aparecer el apartado de la TV-digital.

en lo que se refiere al comando alsamixer y play, parece que yo no tengo instalado nada de esto ya que me dice lo siguiente:

v@pepe ~/Desktop/musica $ play

bash: play: command not found

v@pepe ~/Desktop/musica $ alsamixer

bash: alsamixer: command not found

----------

## pcmaster

# emerge --unmerge mktemp

# emerge coreutils

y listo

En las nuevas versiones de coreutils, ya no es necesario mktemp.

----------

## i92guboj

Y para alsamixer y aplay emerge alsa-utils  :Wink: 

----------

## opotonil

Yo lo primero que haria es actualizar el sistema incluyendo las USE que te indica i92guboj, las actualizaciones suelen corregir cosas mas o menos importantes, pcmaster te explica como solucionar el bloqueo que te da actualmente... de todas formas buscando un poco en los foros lo hubiearas encontrado rapidamente.

En cuanto a tarjetas de TV no tengo ni idea, ya que no tengo ninguna pero imagino que el nombre completo de la wintv-1100 es Hauppauge WinTV HVR 1100 si es asi este manual te puede ser de utilidad http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_HVR_1100

Por otro lado para la skystart te puede ser util este otro manual http://www.vdrwiki.com/index.php/Instalación-1.5 (no sigas el enlace, copialo que el acento es necesario y no lo coge bien... logico) en el que por lo que veo se indican las opciones del kernel necesarias para la tarjeta, evidentemente no lo he leido asi que el resto no se si te puede ser de utilidad.

En cuanto al sonido si no tienes alsamixer imagino que no hayas instalado alsa (alsa-utils como te indica i92guboj), sigue el manual oficial de gentoo para esto http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/alsa-guide.xml

Salu2 y suerte.

PD: recuerda google es tu amigo...Last edited by opotonil on Fri Jun 27, 2008 6:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## verso

gracias por las respuestas probaré todo y os digo como me va.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos.. yo me meto por aqui enmedio para hacer una preguntita...

Estas uses.. mmx sse sse2 v4l a que representan?

Muchas gracias.

Espero respuestas.

----------

## verso

No tengo ni idea de donde han salido pero los tengo ahi.

¿Debería quitarlos?

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Estas uses.. mmx sse sse2 v4l a que representan? 
> 
> 

 

Si no me equivoco mmx, sse y sse2 son instrucciones del procesador (con cflags como core2 creo que se autoincluyen sin necesidad de especificarlas):

 - mmx: creo recordar que era alguna mejora multimedia (me suena que tubo gran fama en tiempos del pentim2)

 - sse y sse2: mejoran el rendimiento en calculos en coma flotante.

y v4l es "video for linux" tal y como indica i92guboj, suele ser necesaria para hardware de captura de video ya sean webcams, tarjetas de TV, etc

Salu2.

----------

## verso

Gracias por todas las ayudas pero me voy ahora de vacaciones a la montañita con las flores, los pajarillos y sin internet (esto de la internet debería ser un servicio básico como el agua o la luz incluso en mitad en el campo jejeje......).

Dejaré este post abierto y ya lo continuaré dentro de un par de semanas cuando vuelva.

Me llevo el portatil con todas las páginas de los manuales de esta web cargadas para leerlos sin conexión y en los ratos libres me los empoyaré (así no hare preguntas chorras).

Bueno pues lo dicho hasta pronto y salud para todos.

----------

## verso

Después de 2 semanitas de vacaciones, pues ya estoy por aqui. Aprovecho para saludar a todos.

En lo que respecta al tema de las tarjetas PCI (TDT y Satelite), he compilado el kernel conforme los manuales que me indicasteis y el kaffeine ya me reconoce las tarjetas y las veo perfectamente, pero curiosamente sólo lo hace cuando trabajo como root, cuando arranco kaffeine como usuario pues no me las reconoce (parece algo raro).

En lo que respecta al sonido, mi problema es que subo el volumen de los <master> cuando ejecuto alsamixer y todo perfecto, reinicio el ordenador y los <master> aparecen desconectados y me toca hacer otra vez toda la operación de subir el volumen.

Bueno pues nada haber si se le ocurre a alguien algo .

----------

## lukin-amd64

Para que las puedas utilizar has de entrar en el grupo dvb

Salu2

----------

## verso

Gracias por contestar tan rápido.

Haber he hecho esto pero no rula. Como root:

gpasswd -a <usuario> dvb

y me ha dicho que no existia el grupo, entonces me lo he creado

groupadd dvb

luego he hecho:

gpasswd -a <usuario> dvb

y en ingles creo que me ha dicho que lo había añadido, para asegurarme me he ido a: Preferencias > Administracion del sistema > Gestor de acceso y en la pestaña users he visto que me había creado el grupo pero no estaba marcada la casilla, la he marcado por si acaso y he reiniciado y todo continua igual, sólo me detecta las tarjetas el Kaffeine desde consola y como root.

----------

## pcmaster

Si la tarjeta sigue sin funcionar, mira en el dmesg si hay algún mensaje de que no encuentra el firmware o algo así. Si es el caso, instala el paquete linuxtv-dvb-firmware.

Si la tarjeta está bien instalada, debe aparecer en /dev/dvb un directorio para cada adaptador. En el caso de mi adaptador TDT:

$ ls /dev/dvb/adapter0

demux0  dvr0  frontend0  net0

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> En lo que respecta al sonido, mi problema es que subo el volumen de los <master> cuando ejecuto alsamixer y todo perfecto, reinicio el ordenador y los <master> aparecen desconectados y me toca hacer otra vez toda la operación de subir el volumen. 
> 
> 

 

Creo recordar que todos los cambios que realices como usuario en alsamixer se pierden al reiniciar, los tienes que realizar como root si pretendes que sean definitivos.

En cuanto a los permisos para DVB lo unico que se me ocurre es que heches un vistazo a "/etc/group" y a "/etc/udev/rules.d/" a ver si ves algo que tenga pinta de referirse al DVB.

Salu2.

----------

## i92guboj

En cuanto al sonido: para guardar los cambios al apagar y cargarlos al iniciar tienes que añadir el servicio "alsasound"

```
rc-update add alsasound && /etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

En cuanto a los grupos, ten en cuenta que:

1.- hasta que no hagas login de nuevo, no entran en vigor

2.- mira los permisos y el dueño del nodo de dispositivo que te crea el driver de la tarjeta de video en /dev/, por si acaso

3.- quizás pueda servirte esto: http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html

Las reglas de udev se pueden usar para fijar o corregir permisos y dueños de nodos de dispositivo, aunque teóricamente eso no debería ser necesario.

----------

## verso

Gracias por las respuestas, pero esta mañana he jodido el gentoo ya que quería eliminar dependencias huerfanitas y algo ha pasado con el kernel.

He preferido en vez de buscar y buscar la solución volverlo a instalar porque lo tenía bastante toqueteado debido a mis pruebas de novato y ponerme gnome que lo controlo más ya que vengo del ubuntu. (pasarme a gentoo y kde a la vez es muy fuerte para mi).

Haber os explico lo que he averiguado hasta que se me ha jodido todo, me he metido en /root y he visto que me había creado los directorios /root/.kde3.5/share/apps/kaffeine, esactamente los mismos que en mi usuario.

He metido los canales y todo igual en el direcctorio de kaffeine del usuario y en el de root y cuando arranco kaffeine como usuario, no aparece el icono de la TV-digital, sin embargo cuando lo hago como root, si que me sale y puedo ver la TDT y el satelite sin problemas.

Creo que está utilizando lo que está instalado en el directorio de /root y lo que hay en los directorios del usuario pasa de todo.

i92gboj me envías a un enlace en ingles pero no entiendo ni papa de lo que pone, no obstante se agradece. Lo del sonido lo tendré encuenta para cuando lo vuelva a tener operativo.

Creo que dejaré unos días abierto este tema, por si le ocurre a alguien algo más y si no avanza la cosa lo cerraré. Al menos he conseguido que se oiga y ver la TDT y el satélite (que no es poco).

----------

